# Velcro back utility pouches



## WolfmanHarris (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm on the look out for some zippered, vinyl pouches, clear tops, with velcro backing. The only place I've seen these so far are the ones that came with the old Pacific Emergency Products R-series of back-packs and unfortunately PEP is no longer making EMS products. I'm looking for similar pouches to replace old one's in this pack and to organize some training equipment.

Any suggestions or suppliers would be appreciated.

The pouches I'm talking about can kinda be seen on the page below.

http://firstrespondersupplies.com/psp-sar.htm


----------



## BorderDog (Sep 19, 2010)

something like this?

Statpack


----------



## NYBLS (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.coloradocases.com/~colorad2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=9

Such as those?


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Sep 19, 2010)

NYBLS said:


> http://www.coloradocases.com/~colorad2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=9
> 
> Such as those?



Those one's are absolutely perfect. Thanks.

Borderdog, I saw those others and they would be decent in a pinch, but I wanted simpler and cheaper.


----------

